# Even the fish gets the premium food...



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Man, this site, and you guys, have really affected my way of thinking about what i feed my pets. Even my fish lol.

I bought a Delta Tail Betta today at Petco for my desk at work. He's quite beautiful. 

I had to grab some food for him, and I never would have done this before, but I picked up the canisters and started reading the ingredients!

Most of them were $3 or so and the ingredients looked like this:

Whole Fish Meal (Whole salmon, herring & other mixed fishes), *Whole Wheat Flour, Soybean Meal,* Shrimp Meal, Whole Dried Krill, *Wheat Germ, Corn Gluten Meal,* Fish Oil, Squid Meal, Garlic, Natural Astaxanthin, Dicalcium Phosphate, Dried Yeast, Choline Chloride, Calcium, Propionate (a preservative), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin A, Acetate, Cholecalciferol (source of vitamin D3), Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Menadione Sodium Bisulphite Complex (source of vitamin K activity), Folic acid, Thiamine, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (B6), Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, DL-Alphatocopherol (E), Manganese Sulfate, Cobalt Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate. 

Now, I'm not an expert on fish, so I could very well be wrong, but I figured a betta fish did not need wheat flour, soybean meal or corn.

So, instead, the Betta fish (still unnamed) got the premium $8 betta food:

Whole antarctic krill meal, whole herring meal, whole wheat flour, algae meal, beta carotine, spirulina, garlic, vegetable and fruit extract

It still has wheat flour, but I think besides that, it seems more fish appropriate.

So unnamed betta fish, I hope you enjoy the $8 betta food.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Haha I do the same thing with my fish!


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Haha yup, I've done the same with my rats. They were on regular lab blocks before, but now they are on what would be considered the rat version of a raw diet, plus table scraps every now and then. 

I just recently FINALLY found a fish food that I like, but its expensive and I go through it really quick because I have all big fish. But hey...its worth it! :biggrin:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

you know you CAn make your own betta food its fun,smelly and easy peesy
you can add more or less ingrednets if you like this is if you make a normal sized batch going by the amount of the knox gelatian makes about 6 cups i would guess

heers a good recipe for a betta food:
frozen blood worms- 16OZ flat pack
beef heart-8OZ flat pack
frozen mysis shrimp-8OZ
leaf worms or night crawlers- about 6 of them
canned salmon rinsed well-a quarter of the can
pea baby food-(this is needed as bettas are prone to constipation and this helps clean em out)2 jars/plastic packs (just need to buy one two pack) 
fish oil-2 table spoons
minched garlic-1 table spoon
paprika-2 teaspoons
knox unflavored gelatian-1 box

take all ingredents (except the knoxs)
and toss it into a food processor to grind it up real nice into a thick goo.
in a large bowl follow the directions for the knox adding the water and letting it sit
once that is all set add the fish "goo"
and mix it all together and put it into your fridge for 24 hours.

after 24 hours when its nice and solid cut into cubes only large enough you think your fish could eat in a week then toss the rest into your freezer.

donot be suprised if your betta take a few days to learn how to eat this food if he/she has been used to floating food (this stuff will sink)
this is what i feed my betta he LOVES it and has gotten very good at attacking the small hunk i drop in for him every day
you can mix and match the frozen foods likeblood worms,mysis shrimp,beef heart,brine shrimp,krill,daphniea.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

None of my fish even gets flakes or pellets these days. They only get pure frozen or live foods. Freshwater fish get spirulina brine shrimp, daphnia, blackworms, etc. Marine fish get mysis shrimp, krill, cyclops, oyster eggs, etc.

For a while I was feeding my bettas New Life Spectrum, and I still believe it to be the best pellet, but after a while I couldn't bring myself to feed grains to my fish. I'm a fan of those new frozen "blends" that don't have grains or any fillers, just a mix of frozen foods. It's a step in the right direction .


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Frozen and live are the way to go. Bettas love blood worms. 

Most fish food is junk. When I worked at Petco I had a hard enough time trying to educate cat and dog owners on proper nutrition. Most fish owners would not listen and just grabbed the cheapest food. They would spend hundreds of dollars on the tank, decorations, and filtration, but wouldn't buy the $9.00 food, opting for the $3.00 food instead.


People.....so dumb.......

Sadly, fish to most people are disposable.

I wish your betta many happy years. I had a betta for five years. He was the fish that would not die. LOL


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Have you seen these deltas? 
AquaBid.com - Delta Betta Auctions

And these breeders?
BETTAS by Jim Sonnier/foods

Home

Better Bettas-Breeders of the Worlds Finest Quality Bettas



International Betta Congress


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've just been given a 20 gallon tank. So, when I get back from up north I'm going to be having some fun checking stuff out and setting it up. I'm only going to get a few little fish as the tank isn't that big and I think it's so cruel to overcrowd, but I've been wondering about food so this thread is great. 
So, thank you for the recipes and information, it's sure setting me off on the right track........


----------

